# Maxi Jet 1200 replacement



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm currently using Maxi Jet 1200 pump to feed my BRS GFO reactor. This thing is loudest of all pumps I'm running in my sump!

I'm looking for an alternatives - is anyone familiar with Jebao DC pumps? I've had good success with their powerheads, so I'd like to try their pumps to replace MJ1200 if it will fit into existing fittings.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Are you using the marineland brand or cobalt aquatics?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

nc208082 said:


> Are you using the marineland brand or cobalt aquatics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I think it's Marineland brand. Are there multiple brands with the same product name?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes, Cobalt Aquatics makes them as well. Marinelands are made in china and Cobalts are made in Italy. The cobalt is about 2x the price of the marineland but are much quieter.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I got it from BRS several years ago as a package. Looking at their site now the reactor package includes Cobalt Aquatics MJ1200. 

They also include a description under Marineland's MJ1200 saying it is not suitable to be used with a reactor, and recommends Cobalt Aquatics MJ1200.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

If it's cobalt you should see some blue writing on side of the maxi jet pump

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

the maxijets quiet down if you use the suction cup bracket thing, for anything free flowing like siporax or chaeto they stay quiet but for GFO they start to get loud when the GFO gets clumped up. 

the jaebo return pumps are actually very quiet, i have two of them and they stay quiet. not sure if you would one one that's about three times the size of a maxijet tho. 

maxijets are great for mixing salt water! haha


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am using Jebao pumps DC3000/6000 and DC12000, they are performing good and silent, no issues for year plus. There are many models of Jebao pumps, you need to check what is best for your use.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been using the made in Italy maxijet 1200 for over 6 years in my current setup, very quiet!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I had to check mine. It's also 6+ years old. There's no blue marking anywhere but it is made in Italy.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Spend the $$$ and use a Sicce Syncra pump. The larger motor windings and beefier impeller has good pressure and will serve you well. It has a 5year warranty and depending on the model you choose and RO tubing diameter, go to HD to get a WATTS 1/2" or 3/4" MPT to 1/4" or 3/8" QC fitting...done.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

wtac said:


> Spend the $$$ and use a Sicce Syncra pump. The larger motor windings and beefier impeller has good pressure and will serve you well. It has a 5year warranty and depending on the model you choose and RO tubing diameter, go to HD to get a WATTS 1/2" or 3/4" MPT to 1/4" or 3/8" QC fitting...done.


Thanks for the advice. I am sure Sicce pumps will do the job but the reason I'm looking at these Jebao DC pumps is that the speed can be controlled as well. I'm looking to be able to fine tune the output that way (instead of the valve) so that I could give the GFO right amount of water flow.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ah...needle valves are for flow control not the 1/4 turn on/off valves. The good ones aren't cheap but saves ya time F'n around.


----------

